# Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c



## ellyparty (24. Juli 2019)

*Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Moin Moin,

habe mir vor zwei Wochen einen neuen PC m-ATX zusammengebastelt,  die Temperatur übersteigt allerdings meine Vorstellungen eines kühlen PC,s um Welten. Das ich eine andere Kühlerlösung finde nmuss war mir bewusst, das es allerdings so heftig zugeht hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

System:

Corsair 280x  RGB mit 2x 120mm LL Lüftern. m-ATX Gehäuse mit viel Glas 
Gigabyte Aorus b450 M  
Ryzen 2600x @ stockkühler
Sapphire Vega 56 pulse
16 gb Corsair Venegeance 3000mhz
Bequit pure 11 650w

Zu der Leistung kann ich nach einem komplett Neuaufbau von einem i5 2500k und r9 280x nur sagen wow! Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Full HD Max Details+ MSAA  60+ fps 


Das Gehäuse habe ich gesehen und mich sofort verliebt (Glasbunker), sogar meine Frau findet es schick im Wohnzimmer, allerdings gehen mir die Temperaturen der CPU auf den Keks. Im Idle bei den jetzigen Temperaturen draußen 35 - 51 c unter last bei  Prime 95 small ffts 15 Minuten 93 c
Bei Spielen Division 2, BF5 zwischen 71 und 93c eher 88c. Betrieben wird die CPU mit dem boxed Kühler Wraith Spire. Ich habe ihn schon 2 mal demontiert und neue Artic MX4 WLP aufgetragen, der Sitz ist auch gegeben. 

Die GPU bleibt allerdings schön kühl, läuft beim spielen nicht über 71c, finde ich akzeptabel. 
Alle anderen Komponenten bleiben dauerhaft unter 55c (Ram,NB,SSD usw.)

prime-stats — imgbb.com

Verbaut habe ich einen 120mm Lüfter im Deckel (pull) und 2x 120mm Lüfter in der Front (Push).

IMG-20190724-182913 — imgbb.com

*
XX  Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob mir eine AIO wie Corsair H115i RGB oder H110i RGB die Temperaturen der CPU merklich bei Spielelast auf  unter 60c senkt oder was für alternative Kühlmöglichkeiten in Frage kommen, bitte bedenkt, es handelt sich um ein m-ATX Gehäuse mit einer max CPU Kühlerlänge von 150mm. XX*

Der 240 Radi 110i kann im Deckel und der Front verbaut werden (front als pull, der 280 115i nur im Deckel (würde ich als push nutzen)

Ich bedanke mich!


----------



## Tolotos66 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Du bläst über den Deckel die Luft nach innen und läßt sie vorne raus? hab ich das richtig verstanden? Falls ja, hast Du mal die Lüfter umgestellt? Vorne rein und hinten/oben raus? Ich würde mir einen Lüffi suchen, den man so drehen kann, das Dieser zum Deckel oder nach hinten rausbläst.
Baust Du die Radiatoren vorne ein, wird die Warmluft (die eigentlich weg soll) wieder nach innen gezogen. Auch hier würde ich die Radis im Deckel ausblasend verbauen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Research (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Kannst du in den Boden Lüfter einsetzen?
Kommt am Deckel Luft raus?
Kommt vorne Luft rein?


----------



## ellyparty (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Moin, dann habe ich das falsch beschrieben, die 2 Front Lüfter ziehen frische Luft in das Gehäuse, der obere drückt sie raus. 

Die Wakü würde ich im Deckel verbauen als rauspuster. 

Unten ist leider kein Platz für Lüfter wegen der Grafikkarte.

Hinten ist kein Platz für einen Lüfter vorgesehen.


----------



## Research (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Wie viel Platz?

Die Front sieht so aus als ob man sie seitlich, Metallgehäuse, die Lücken, versiegeln sollte. (Tape in passender Farbe.)
Maximale Lüftergröße verbauen.
Hinten kann man, wenn man den Willen hat, Lüfter einbauen.

Mach mal Bilder.


----------



## ellyparty (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Danke für die Antwort, Bilder kann ich morgen nachreichen, wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob wer Erfahrung mit den beiden o.g. AIOs hat und ob diese unabhängig vom schlechten airflow die CPU merklich runter kühlt, da die CPU Kühlung so ja quasi autark vom restlichen system ist.


----------



## bastian123f (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Also Eine AiO kann da schon ordentlich auch was wegkühlen. Allerdings solltest du dann eine 280er nehmen. Die 240er ist in etwa ein großer Tower kühler. Da würde ich dann den Kühler bevorzugen, da man dann im IDLE die Pumpe nicht hört.

Voen den AIOs von Corsair hatte ich bisher noch nicht viele Probleme gehört.


----------



## ellyparty (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

@bastian  unabhängig von dem airflow? Also ich würde den h115i 280er in die Decke packen als rauspuster. 

Ist wirklich komisch das er so heiß wird und die anderen Komponenten nicht, das ist das erste Mal das eine CPU heißer ist als die Grafikkarte xD


----------



## bastian123f (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Airflow braucht man trotzdem. Du kannst alternativ 3 Lüfter (2 Vorne und 1 unten) rein blasen lassen und die oben AiO raus. 

Du kannst auch die AiO in der Front rein blasen, und oben raus. So kommt durch die AiO frische Luft rein. Je nach Gehäuse muss man da selber experimentieren.

Soweit ich weiß liegt dem 2600X der Wraith Spire dabei. Wenn da der Airflow nicht stimmt, dann kann das schon mal bei dem kleinen Kühler hoch gehen.


----------



## Khargoth (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Würde der Noctua NH-D9L bei dir passen? (tendiere zu ja, aber ausmessen ist sicherlich ne gute Idee)

Höhe (mit Lüfter)
110 mm
Breite (mit Lüfter)
95 mm
Tiefe (mit Lüfter)
95 mm

Wenn ja werf ich den mal noch als relativ kleinen, aber gut performenden Luftkühler in den Raum.
Und die Stock Kühler, egal ob Intel oder AMD sind halt ... naja

edit: Da beim Gehäuse als max Kühlerhöhe 150 mm angegeben werden, könnten wohl sogar noch größere Luftkühler passen.


----------



## ellyparty (25. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Moin, der sollte passen.

Habe sonst noch den Cryorig h7   oder den freezer 33 im blick. Schade, ich dahcte eine AIO ist jedem Luftkühler überlegen. Im alten System war ein HR 2 Macho, der hat auch ordentlich gekühlt, allerdings passt dieses Prachtstück dort nicht rein ;D


----------



## bastian123f (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Wenn du mit der Qualität von Thermalright zufrieden warst, dann gibt es alternativ noch den Macho in 120er Lüfter-Version:

Thermalright Macho 120 SBM ab €' '42,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ellyparty (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Danke! Ich werde mir die 4 Lüfter mal angucken und einen von denen nehmen. Ich habe gestern im BIOS erstmal vorsichtshalber den Turbo boost deaktiviert. Der ryzen läuft jetzt bis 3,6 GHz und bleibt zumindest beim spielen bei 72c . Als Übergangslösung bis ein neuer Kühler da ist,


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Würde auch Staubfilter an noch offenen Öffnungen, z.B. Hinten, mit Staubfiltern versehen.


Bilder, pls.


----------



## harl.e.kin (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: Bauartbedingt keine Airflow möglich m-ATX . AIO 115 oder 110 Ryzen 2600x max temps 93c*

Nimm die 115i RGB Platinum und alles ist super. wer wird sich denn das schöne Gehäuse mit nem hässlichen Luffi zuballern?


----------

